# Tastaturlayout Problem



## lordlei (4. März 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ich brauche Tastaturlayouts in verschiedenen Sprachen. Kein Problem in XP das einzustellen. Öffne ich jedoch Word (wo ich’s ja brauche) funktioniert es nicht verlässlich, einen Tag geht’s den nächsten wieder nicht, und daher Frage ich mich, ist es ein Office Fehler, oder ein Windows Fehler?
Vielleicht hat einer von Euch das auch schon erlebt, wäre nett mir das mitzuteilen. 
Danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. März 2004)

Hallo!

Kann es sein, dass du während deiner Arbeit mit Word ab und zu auf die Tasten 

Shift+ Alt kommst? Mit dieser Kombination wechselst du nämlich das Tastatur Layout (Z.Bsp. von Deutsch auf Englisch ...)

Gruß Tom


----------



## lordlei (11. März 2004)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Habe von Microsoft erfahren das es sich nur um ein Registry Problem handeln kann, leider hatte ich den Fehler schon im Image so das ich nur neu installieren konnte, jetzt passt's.
Nochmals Danke
LL


----------

